# Meet Max



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Max is a 14 year old Toy Poodle/Pomeranian. He has been living outdoors for the last 12 years!! I will never understand what pushes people to have such a small dog as an outdoor dog.
He is a fearless little guy, very sweet. Meet the boys (one by one) and just kept wagging his little tail at them.
Max does have an ulcer (that's what the people that had him said it was) that the vet needs to look at. Vet appointment has already been booked.
I want to Max him somewhere warm and comfortable for his golden years, so here he is. :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I can't even imagine any of my dogs having to live outside. He's very cute and will now know the comforts of a real home. Good for you for taking this precious little guy in! There's just nothing like a senior!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww bless his heart, and yours for taking him in. People make me sick.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You are such a sweetheart for adopting an old, sick dog. Wish there were more like your round.
Poor little old Max, well, he's not poor now, he's going to pack in a whole lifetime of love for you in the time he has left.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

It amazes me how people can have a dog and live it tied on outside 24/7. What's the point in having one if you barely deal with it and have it outside all the time? Be it little or big just doesn't sit well with me.

Good on you for taking the little man in! He's adorable.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is adorable! Is he housebroken?

I found a very old Jack Russell on my street and it was really funny - he liked to mark, so he would try to pee on a chair leg and I would stop him and he would never pee on that chair leg again. But he would pee on the other three chair legs, so we had to go from room to room one chair leg, couch corner etc. at a time learning that each pee-able object was a no-no. 

I'm very glad you got this guy. These old dogs deserve a little dignity, not living their life out in someone's back yard, be they large or small dogs. He looks really spiffy, like you already have him all cleaned and clipped.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I had him loose in the house this morning with no accidents, but i'm sure we will have to treat him like a pup and take him out often until he realizes not to mess in the house.
Max looks good for a 14 year old, like a little stuffed animal :smile:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I have nicknamed Max Peluche (pe-looch-eh). Means stuffed animal is Spanish, lol. This morning I was hanging out on the couch and he jumped up and sat beside me nuzzling my neck. He is so sweet. We are all smitten by this little dog.

Dallas has also taken a real liking to Peluche:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

He is just the cutest little ball of fur! I never understood why people have dogs if they are going to keep them outside. Bless you for taking him in and showing him what it truly means to be loved.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you!!

And I must say that your avatar is priceless :wink:
I'm in Ontario too :smile:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

He is so beautiful! Reminds me a LOT of a dog I had when I was little, we didn't know what breed he was, just a mix of things, I reckon maybe he was the same as Max :smile: such a cutie, and he certainly doesn't look as old as he is! I just want to snuggle him hehe


----------

